# Painting Furniture Preferences



## AlexWhite532 (Sep 23, 2021)

Hello all!
Our company is getting more and more requests to paint furniture, so I figure I should get some feedback on my plans before I move forward with adding this service.

First thing: latex vs alkyd vs lacquer
We currently use SW Emerald Urethane for cabinets. My first go-to would be this with BIN primer, but we're looking to upgrade that as soon as R&D is completed for it. If there's better for cabinets, there's definitely better for furniture, so...thoughts...??

Secondly: spray vs brush/roll
I know the answer to this, but what I would like thoughts on is what is/are your "preferences" in reference to your experience. So, brush/roll with a thinner; or brush/roll with a different paint/lacquer; spray latex with FF tip and clear coat; spray lacquer and call it a day, or clear coat; brush/roll flat paint and spray a polyurethane as a top coat; etc...

I could be over thinking all of this. I know I could use a high quality cabinet paint like Milesi or something not so fancy like BM Advance, but both of these (just like a lacquer) have a learning curve, and I have to make sure my PM is willing to do the learning as well as train the team! LOL!! The shorter the learning curve, the better...but don't shy away from suggesing anything.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Brush and roll I still use impervo on furniture. Sprayed stuff the urethanes are superior to anything from Sherwin or BM. Milesi, centurion etc...


----------



## AlexWhite532 (Sep 23, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Brush and roll I still use impervo on furniture. Sprayed stuff the urethanes are superior to anything from Sherwin or BM. Milesi, centurion etc...


Impervo is oil though, right? Doesn't that mean it will "yellow" at some point? Is there a way to mitigate that?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

AlexWhite532 said:


> Impervo is oil though, right? Doesn't that mean it will "yellow" at some point? Is there a way to mitigate that?


all alkyds will yellow to some degree. if you cannot afford any whites yellowing then use acrylic or water based urethane. Personally I find the type of people who want things brushed don't mind the drawbacks of using oil. Its slower to work with but the finished product is great and it holds up overtime


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

It will also depend on the piece and budget. Adding a clearcoat is more work, which means more $$. Real Lacquer is spray only obviously and is not compatible with everything so beware. Are we talking an old dresser or a boardroom table. Everything is situational. Right tool and right product for the situation.


----------



## AlexWhite532 (Sep 23, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> It will also depend on the piece and budget. Adding a clearcoat is more work, which means more $$. Real Lacquer is spray only obviously and is not compatible with everything so beware. Are we talking an old dresser or a boardroom table. Everything is situational. Right tool and right product for the situation.


This is the piece.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

If it were mine to do I'd clean, sand, prime, and spray it with Breakthrough satin. I can't locally source euro urthanes otherwise I'd go that route.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

waterborne urethane


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

AlexWhite532 said:


> This is the piece.


I did this one with Bin and High-gloss Command. turned out pretty good. All sprayed.


----------

